# Brewdog Brisbane



## Ian176 (21/7/18)

Does anyone know if the new Brewdog Brewery in Brisbane is open yet?


----------



## yochris77 (21/7/18)

[emoji23]
Seriously though, my understanding was that it was a greenfield site so site development and construction would need to come first. It’s down at colmslie near the river right?


----------



## Ian176 (21/7/18)

yochris77 said:


> [emoji23]
> Seriously though, my understanding was that it was a greenfield site so site development and construction would need to come first. It’s down at colmslie near the river right?


I have no idea really I read some info a while ago about the proposed idea on Brewdog coming to Brisbane somewhere. 
I also had no idea about it's location
Cheers


----------



## yochris77 (21/7/18)

Have a look here. If you can read through all the hype and marketing you might get some answers. 
https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog?filter_tag=229


----------



## Ian176 (22/7/18)

yochris77 said:


> Have a look here. If you can read through all the hype and marketing you might get some answers.
> https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog?filter_tag=229


Cheers I will have a look


----------



## alfadog (23/7/18)

I believe that it is in the Metroplex estate at Murarrie. It is still a grass field last time i saw.


----------



## koshari (23/7/18)

Just had a brewdog elvis juice yesterday. I actually was unsure how i really rated it. The infused grapefruit juice is very different to what iam used to. Definately wasnt bad. sort of like a very strong shandi. The grapefruit hit is strong off the bat then as that flavour subsides the resinous hops come through.


----------



## Aletheist (24/7/18)

Aiming to open around March/April 2019 I heard somewhere.


----------

